

Scalable Atomic Visibility with RAMP Transactions - bandris
http://www.bailis.org/blog/scalable-atomic-visibility-with-ramp-transactions/

======
bandris
The new paper the blog post introduces: [http://www.bailis.org/papers/ramp-
sigmod2014.pdf](http://www.bailis.org/papers/ramp-sigmod2014.pdf)

